# SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (FINISHED UNITS PHOTOS)



## PEU (Jun 14, 2006)

*SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION FINISHED)*

SALES THREAD POSTED --==>> HERE <<==--

*Our fellow CPFer 4sevens have bezels available in his store for the people that missed this run, click here Thanks DAVID !!!*

*UPDATE:* Production finished















Units will ship on monday (8/28/06) 


Production Started
:buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: 


I just returned from the CNC Shop, spent the whole morning and half afternoon there, here is a picture that shows the first stage of the bezel process (lathe work), then it goes to the mill for the holes and crown. 






And a small video that shows the threads being made: DivX 530K

If you look the 1st proto and the production part you will notice that the chamfering is shorter in the production unit than the proto, this was done to avoid the beamshape to be hexagonal, now is perfectly round. Production will take all this week and probably a couple of days of the next. 

I will keep you guys posted, in the meantime I will start preparing the sales thread in Custom B/S/T, it should be posted before sunday I guess.


*Stainless steel bezel for Aleph 2/19/McLuxIII-PD, ARC 4+ and HDS*

*[UPDATED POST]*

I will settle on one design to keep the prices down, this is the design that will be made:



 

Last prototypes:





this one combines the full hole version and the placeholder version in one elegant solution. 

Price is now set in stone at $25ea without the tritiums, $6 shipping worlwide for up to 5 bezels. I wont be responsible for lost in mail packages (BTW, I never lost a single one to date  )

Roadmap:

- *DONE* Early next week I will have the blueprints ready for quoting
- *DONE* I expect to receive a quote (or two) in a week after I present the blueprints
- *DONE* So in about 10 days, say near the end of June I will know all the costs.
- *DONE* The machine shop has a lead time of around 20-30 days 
- *DONE* If everything goes smooth, production should start around end of July
- So, we have till 4rd week of july to define how many will be made
- *** [MODIFIED]prepayment will start around the end of june
- *DONE* Tritiums sale is managed by Gregw here

***On the issue of prepayments, I changed my mind and I will take no prepayments, so far we are closer to 200 than to 150, so I will make 200 units and sell them when I see that the bezels are OK. Of course the interest list will take precedence over new orders, so keep posting here your interest maybe I need to make more than 200 

Take this roadmap with a grain of NaCL* but I say its doable.

*FAQ in progress:*

- Tritium size: 1.5mm x 4.85mm like the ones GregW sold for the Exolion.
- *[EDIT]* GregW is doing a group buy for the tritiums here
- I will settle in one design to keep prices down
- * NaCl is salt 
- Regarding which unit the bezel fits in:


Frenchyled said:


> Pablo,
> Just before ordering from you, I made a small test with a TI Bezel ring from McGizmo ..
> Th McGizmo Ti Bezel ring fit my ALeph2 head, Arc4+ head, HDS Head and McLux III PD HEad.


 so that confirms this bezel too fits all the mentioned units.

Interest List:







Pablo


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for 20-50 pcs


----------



## Radio (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Wow, I have been waiting for this for a while! I need at least 5, maybe more!

:buddies:


----------



## Morelite (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd be in for 4 of them. What size tritium vials will fit in them?

2 with slots, and 2 with full hole (all with 3 places)


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I updated the 1st post with a FAQ in progress


Pablo


----------



## Catman10 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would definitely be in for a couple. Would you be able to include the tritium as an option as well?


----------



## Lips (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

How about slotting them so the Tritium will show through on both sides. There's a picture here of one that Don did that was very cool... I'll try to find it...


----------



## malcontent (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I am in for one with 3 tritium placeholders.


----------



## RadarGreg (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Dang, if I only had an Aelph! I'd love to have the full hole version with tritium vials. How soon do you anticipate having these completed? I may have to buy a new flashlight just to have the new bezel. I guess that is like buying a new car just because it has a great radio.


----------



## revv11 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Just what I have been looking for - I'm in for two with tritium holders.


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Brilliant! In for two...either the three or six, can't decide. Six may be overkill.


----------



## DonShock (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Unfortunately, I don't have any lights these will fit or I would be in for a couple. But looking at the various designs, I didn't see the one option that popped into my mind. What about one with 3 full holes for glow powder and 3 slots for tritium alternating around all 6 spots. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

In for a few with 3 tritium slots (not through).


----------



## Blindspot (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

if the tritium is sold already in place, and I can figure out how to get the bezel installed on my HDS, I will buy one.


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd take ONE with 6 tritium place holders :naughty:


----------



## bombelman (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Hey Pablo, VERY NICE !!

How much do you need before you can do run ?
Run these tomorrow, will ya !!

Cheers !!


----------



## glockboy (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for one with six full holes for glow powder.


----------



## treasurydept (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Treasurydept is in for 1, maybe 2


----------



## luxlunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would be in for 2.


----------



## rscanady (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

sign me up for at least 2.

Ryan


----------



## marcdilnutt (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would be after at least two, with 3 holes and three tritium on each. Particularly if the tritium is ready installed.
marc


----------



## mcmc (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd take one w/ 3 full holes for trits, esp. if trits were incl....


----------



## leukos (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for one with 3 holes, either trit or glow powder. Actually, I would prefer one with holes rather than slots; that way I could do either glow powder or use Merkava's 2mm trits.
Here's the link to Don's tritium bezel: http://dmcleish.com/CPF/McLuxIII-T/index.html


----------



## Planterz (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Definitely interested in a way to put tritium on my HDS.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm interested in a couple!


Karl


----------



## flashlight (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



DonShock said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any lights these will fit or I would be in for a couple. But looking at the various designs, I didn't see the one option that popped into my mind. What about one with 3 full holes for glow powder and 3 slots for tritium alternating around all 6 spots. The best of both worlds.



I like the way you think Don!  I'd be in for one like that too! And one in 27mm


----------



## NoFair (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Interested in 1 or 2. Preferably at least one with 3 tritium vials installed 
I think full holes would be best, but 3 placeholders with vials (red or green) would be great...


----------



## AuroraLite (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd be interested in the one with three holes and/or (at least) one with three Tritium pre-installed.


----------



## Reima (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Can these be made in Ti?
Yes, I would be interested in 1 with 3 slots for tritium vials.
RC


----------



## InFlux (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd be interested in 2-3 with 3 tritium slots. 

I like the one that Don did where the tritium shows through both sides also.


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Very nice Peu :goodjob: i'm in for sure!


----------



## mohr (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

i am in for 1x with holes for glow powder
christian


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

It seems there is interest after all 

I will make blue prints to start quoting the part in a couple of local shops, the best option price wise is to make one single model of bezel.

One idea that should fit most is to make holes that are bigger on the outer diameter and smaller on the inside, so the tritiums wont fall into the lens but if you decide not to use trits but use glowpowder it will be illuminated. Im trying to model this but it seems this morning Im a little rusty on Solidworks  


Pablo


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Interested in one with 3 slots if the Tritiums are readily available.

Does anyone have a link to the ones Bart was selling?


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

This is what I described in my previous post:



 



the tritium seats on the opening but it doesn't fall into the lens

Regarding tritiums, shipping them down to Argentina will add more expense due to custom duties, I will try to figure out a better option.


Pablo


----------



## flashlight (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> This is what I described in my previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pablo, that looks great. Now you just need to add another three empty slots for glow powder on mine. 

I think most of us will use some form of glue or clear epoxy to secure the vials in place. The tritium vials (in different colors & sizes) can be fairly easily be ordered by those who want them from a couple of CPFers who are selling them in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum & thus save you the hassle of importing, keeping track of who wants what color & installing them IMHO.


----------



## Amorphous (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Pablo,

Crenelated bezels looking great!!
Please sign me up for 3 ( Three Full Holes - Tritium Slots )
Also, would you consider making the slots longer than what you have now.. I am planning to put in three longer tritium tubes.

Thanks for the offer
amorphous


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd be in for 1 with the three slots, but will other sizes fit? Last I heard [email protected] was sold out of that size. :mecry:


----------



## flashlight (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Walt175 said:


> I'd be in for 1 with the three slots, but will other sizes fit? Last I heard [email protected] was sold out of that size. :mecry:



Don't cry. Fenixstore has them & they're on sale till the 19th too.


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

The tritium placeholders will be adjusted based on whats available in the desired quantities, when I have a position on how many will be needed I will ask the CPFers that sells them and coordinate a large buy.

Currently I found these sellers here on CPF: Fenix-Store, Merkava and Vaism.


Pablo


----------



## Navck (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Any non-crenelated ones with tritium holes? I'd prefer a simplistic method to protect the bezel.


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Looking good Pablo!

I would like 2, please, depending on final price. My choice would be with 3 slots for tritium.

I would prefer SS to Ti, simply due to price. The more polished the SS, the better! Any thoughts on heat treating/case hardening the final products?

daniel


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

cool!

It seems your updated design is the best because it serves the most purposes! I'd be in for at least 1...

Would you be able to do the whole glow powder thing? Would you install the Trit? What color will the SS be? Shiny? I hope its subdued.... 

Also, the threads that McGizmo did aren't fully flush a lot of the HDS's... Would your take in account this?

Thanks!


----------



## gregw (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> The tritium placeholders will be adjusted based on whats available in the desired quantities, when I have a position on how many will be needed I will ask the CPFers that sells them and coordinate a large buy.
> 
> Currently I found these sellers here on CPF: Fenix-Store, Merkava and Vaism.
> 
> ...



If there is demand, I can also do a group buy of 1.5mm x 4.85mm Tritium vials. These are the same size Tritium vials that are used in the Exolion. 

Count me in for one bezel with SIX tritium placeholders..


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



gregw said:


> If there is demand, I can also do a group buy of 1.5mm x 4.85mm Tritium vials. These are the same size Tritium vials that are used in the Exolion.
> 
> Count me in for one bezel with SIX tritium placeholders..



Cool Gregw!!! another source for the trits. As I said, trit placeholder will be adjusted for the one that will be sourced.

Minutes ago I called a CNC Shop, the one that made the NEOCA BL and they are willing to do the bezel based on my verbal explanation of the part, next week when the final design is settled I will ask for a quote.

Regarding outside diameters, I just measured them:

Aleph2 is 25.35mm
HDS is 25.50mm

So it wont be flush on both, my opinion is to make it flush with the Aleph2 head or 25.425mm so its in between both diameters.


Pablo


----------



## bombelman (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> So it wont be flush on both, my opinion is to make it flush with the Aleph2 head or 25.425mm so its in between both diameters.
> Pablo




Woohoo EXACTLY the size of my Arc4+ heads.... !!  
(I don't own an Aleph or HDS, but these bezels would also fit my Arc4+, right Pablo ?)


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Count me in for 1 with 6 tritium slots.

Jeff


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I updated the 1st post with the interest list:








Pablo


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Ok Pablo, change my interest with:

1 x 6 tritium placeholders

1 x full holes for glow powder

:goodjob:


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Now the question is do I want to take the nice Ti bezel off of my pd to put one of these on...or do I hunt down something aleph in the meantime..hmmm


----------



## Reima (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Reima said:


> Can these be made in Ti?
> Yes, I would be interested in 1 with 3 slots for tritium vials.
> RC


You missed me out in your list.
RC


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I just updated the 1st post, added the missed entries and edited it to reflect the most popular choice: 3 holes w/seated tritiums.

If you want to be taken off the list, please feel free to post, after all this is only an interest list 


Pablo


----------



## metalhed (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



bombelman said:


> (I don't own an Aleph or HDS, but these bezels would also fit my Arc4+, right Pablo ?)



Will these fit the Arc 4+? If so I definitely am in for one.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

How does the PD measure up in comparison to the other lights mentioned...


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for one with 6 trits for my HDS. Very nice!


----------



## DFiorentino (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for (4). I'd prefer 3 trit holes, but whatever the popular vote is, is fine with me.

 
-DF


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Looks great! I'm in for 1 with 3 green tritiums...


----------



## Planterz (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Since you're making a list of interested parties, mark me down for 2 more (3 total). I wouldn't want my PDs to have HDS envy, would I?

Possibly 1 more too, if I pick up an Aleph 19 UV (that would be too cool with trit in the bezel ring)


----------



## Lips (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

4 Bezels with something close to 3x 1.5 x 5 mm trit


----------



## jhung (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for three bezels.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Hi, Pablo.

Please count me in for 2 SS bezel with three tritiums. 

Any interest to make a SS bezel with tritium for Aleph 1(27mm reflectored) head?


----------



## PEU (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I just updated the list, 122 units (counting 4sevens as 50, he said 20-50 ), so it seems they are going to be made.

Roadmap:

- Early next week I will have the blueprints ready for quoting
- I expect to receive a quote (or two) in a week after I present the blueprints
- So in about 10 days, say near the end of June I will know all the costs.
- The machine shop has a lead time of around 15 days 
- If everything goes smooth, production should start around mid July
- So, we have till 1st week of july to define how many will be made
- prepayment will start around the end of june
- Tritiums should be ordered at this time also. (I need to know the size of them)

Take this roadmap with a grain of NaCL* but I say its doable.


Pablo

PS: * Salt


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

ILL TAKE 2........these will go on mclux III PD


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Stillphoto said:


> How does the PD measure up in comparison to the other lights mentioned...


 I measure...
stock ring 25.3mm=.9965 inch
Ti ring , is the same.
NOTE the actual print call out for the PD is .995 inch=25.27mm


----------



## goldserve (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Count me in for one...with trit slot. This will go in my future PD =P


----------



## yoshman (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I will take one when available. Thanks!


----------



## leukos (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Pablo, my post was probably confusing, but I was interested in one rather than two. Thanks.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Double post, sorry....the first time it happens since I have registered on CPF


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Pablo,

Just before ordering from you, I made a small test with a TI Bezel ring from McGizmo ..
Th McGizmo Ti Bezel ring fit my ALeph2 head, Arc4+ head, HDS HEad and McLux III PD HEad...so...

Please put me in the list for two without Tritium hole .
Thanks

PS: And congrats Argentina Team for the very nice match !!!


----------



## marcdilnutt (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

These are looking good mate, can anybody help me with a question though? If i fill 3 holes with epoxy/glow powder, how do i get a nice flush smooth finish on all 3 without it dripping through? I cant get my head around it.
marc


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

You do realize that unless you relieve the inside diameter, at the 
crenellations - similar to McGizmo's original, you'll get a "shamrock" type effect on the corona. Won't affect the throw but it'll change the look of the corona for wall hunters. 

 
That said, I'll take one.
 
Cliff


----------



## bombelman (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Cliffnopus said:


> You do realize that unless you relieve the inside diameter, at the
> crenellations - similar to McGizmo's original, you'll get a "shamrock" type effect on the corona. Won't affect the throw but it'll change the look of the corona for wall hunters.
> 
> 
> ...



You make a good point there, I was thinking about that also (Moi=Wallhunter...   )

Cheers !


----------



## PEU (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



bombelman said:


> You make a good point there, I was thinking about that also (Moi=Wallhunter...   )
> 
> Cheers !


Better?





I also reduced the piece total height to 6mm

Suggestions are welcome 


Pablo


----------



## xochi (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



marcdilnutt said:


> These are looking good mate, can anybody help me with a question though? If i fill 3 holes with epoxy/glow powder, how do i get a nice flush smooth finish on all 3 without it dripping through? I cant get my head around it.
> marc



All I can think of is to use some kind of tape on the inside to keep the epoxy from dripping through. Then fill the holes with tit/powder/epoxy then add a bit more fresh drippy epoxy to "top it off" and then tape it on the outside. You'd probabally have to do each hole then let dry. Once dry, remove the tape and hope that the adhesive didn't get into the epoxy and that removing the tape doesn't pull the thing out.

Here is McGizmo's recent post commenting on the similar ti version of these (with trits) :

"The machining was tedious and there was a large number of fatalities. The cost, even as a favor, was too high to consider moving with this as an option. Installation of the H3 vials was not trivial or quick and although the results are pleasing to the eye, the thin section of Ti above the H3 vials would likely collapse in a good bump and render a dead H3 vial as well as bunk bezel ring. Ideally, the ring would be taller to leave more material forward of the H3 vial. I am sure the others with such bezel rings planed have anticipated these issues and have solutions in mind. :shrug:"

The machining issue may all be related to the process of manufacture and material, I don't know jack about that stuff. Although it seems like a no brainer to put what we want in them holes it is likely harder than one would first think. 

Perhaps if there is a type of epoxy that can be sanded and polished a little over application could be easily buffed away. Anyone know of a readily available , non-yellowing, epoxy that can be sanded and polished?


----------



## Lips (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

The latest changes you have made are looking great! As Xochi's post says using slightly more material may be good to allow for the tritium and ensure the tritium stays secure forever. For me having them slightly larger (longer) than the original may be a plus visually also. Some of us were working on a design like this that was a tad little larger to compensate for the tritium size... Great Work!

Please put me down for 1 more ( 5 in total)


----------



## carpdiem (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd be up for one, trit holes, in whichever configuration is the most popular (though I'd vote for three holes, myself).


----------



## Vifam (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for 1.

Thanks,


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> Better?


Still looks great and I'm still in for 1.

Just a quick point, you have me listed as Oldgregguy andif you go looking for that member at some future point you won't find me.  Could you please update your listing to OldGre*y*Guy.

Funnily enough my name is Greg


----------



## sato (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for one.


----------



## vaism (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Beautiful work. Woo..  

I think it would be best to get [email protected] to supply them. For one, there's varying brightness that can be customised on each order. 

And since i have not ordered that size before, there might be dissent if for example, the new ones are less bright than what he has been supplying so far.


----------



## hord (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Brilliant idea!! I am in for two S/S bezels with 3 trits in each!

Cheers

Harvey


----------



## Radio (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*


----------



## Luds203 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'll take on with three green tritium vials. Great design.


----------



## FlashMike (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I am interested in 2 for sure. Possibly a third. And the matching vials too, if someone is keeping track of this count.

I assume shipping is $6 per order, up to some number of units.


----------



## PEU (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I just updated the list, today is holiday here (flag day) 

I will try to go to the CNC shop tomorrow.

Flashmike: we posted together, yes, $6 is per order not per unit.


Pablo


----------



## bombelman (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo



Great !! I see you've already put me down for 1,
but I'll state now what I would love a 3xtrit version...

Cheers !! :wave:


----------



## Lurveleven (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Put me down for 2.

Sigbjoern


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please remove my request for a bezel. They are nice, though.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

*double post*


----------



## PEU (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Part is being quoted as I type this 


Pablo


----------



## Morelite (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm still in for 4 of them with the vials.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



xochi said:


> Once dry, remove the tape and hope that the adhesive didn't get into the epoxy and that removing the tape doesn't pull the thing out.


Epoxy doesn't stick to Scotch tape. I use it to wrap around sammies before filling them with epoxy. Make sure to use the "real" Scotch tape and not the generic kind... things *may* get messy (don't ask, it hapenned to "a friend")  with the generic.


----------



## Spydie (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Damn this hobby! Here I was all happy that my regular ti-bezel arrived today and I immediatley find out about this even better bezel option. Will the madness never end?  


I'll take two with the Tritium inserts please.


----------



## xochi (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please try to make these "gapless". I installed a ti bezel today on a HDS light , there is a rather obvious gap that looks bad, very bad . I managed to get rid of most of the gap through modification but it's sort of obvious the intent of these bezel rings wasn't the HDS EDC.


----------



## leukos (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

xochi, I wonder if the Ti ring would fit better on an HDS with the 1mm saphire lens from the Shoppe....

PEU,
I'm a little confused if these rings will come with tritium installed, or if this will just be an option. If so, will there be other color choices than green?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I hope i am not too late! I have been offline!

I am interested in 3 Bezels with green trit! :rock: 

Man I love Tritium, thats Trit- E - Um! :naughty:


----------



## xochi (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



leukos said:


> xochi, I wonder if the Ti ring would fit better on an HDS with the 1mm saphire lens from the Shoppe....
> 
> PEU,
> I'm a little confused if these rings will come with tritium installed, or if this will just be an option. If so, will there be other color choices than green?



Leukos, I think the problem is that the threads on the bezel ring don't go high enough.

Also, AFAIK, the bezel doesn't come with trits.

Peu, would you put me down for one?


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

In for one,maybe two, want through holes and trit.

Any idea on trit price?


----------



## AuroraLite (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Hi, Pablo.

Thanks for making the bezel and arranging the sign up!

I have posted twice in the thread and that'd probably cause some confusion(#28 and #61). I will be interested in total of 2 SS bezel for HDS/Aleph2 with trit. installed, and the second post was intended to be my confirmation since the design was finalized after my first post(which I forgotten to mention it, my bad :whoopin: ). 

Could you please kindly edit the list accordingly?!


----------



## marcdilnutt (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Just keeping my name current in this one, and confirming that i am in for 2, preferably with green tritium installed.
marc


----------



## gregw (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I've started a group buy for the tritiums that will fit in Pablo's Stainless Steel Crenelated Bezels here. Since these bezels will come with three slots, the group buy is organised in sets of 3 vials. Please post on that thread to register your interest in the number of sets of tritium vials that you want. 

I will close the group buy when Pablo begins collecting payment for the bezels.


----------



## malcontent (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Just so I am clear...
The bezel will arrive without the trit vials. These I get from gregw and install myself?


----------



## goldserve (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please increase my count to one more ring making a total of two.


----------



## Lips (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

.

*PEU*


Are the Bezel's Tritium slots going to be cut with GregW Tritium size instead of [email protected] Tritium size as listed in first post. The Sizes are a little different... 




.


----------



## Reima (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Can you add one more for me, that will be two total for me.
RC


----------



## Rudi (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Two for me please.
Preferably 3 blind slots, but will accept cualquiera.
Thanks for undertaking this, Pablo.


----------



## mikl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Very cool!
Sign me up for one of those.

Mikl


----------



## trivergata (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for one with 6 tritium slots!

Josh


----------



## PEU (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I contacted GregW and we arranged to use the same trits he used for his latest creation, the trit holes will be modified accordingly, and to be sure they fit OK, Greg is sending me some trits to verify.

To be clear, I will send the bezels without trits installed, one thing I will do is create a photo tutorial on how to easily install them.

Regarding the HDS and Aleph differences in threaded height, less than 1mm, Im still working on the best compromise.

Now I have to go to see Argentina playing in the world cup 


Pablo


----------



## Lips (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please add 2 for a total of 7


----------



## PEU (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



xochi said:


> Please try to make these "gapless". I installed a ti bezel today on a HDS light , there is a rather obvious gap that looks bad, very bad . I managed to get rid of most of the gap through modification but it's sort of obvious the intent of these bezel rings wasn't the HDS EDC.



Xochi: Please post a photo of your concern and if you can take accurate measurements that would help too.

As you know there are very small differences in diameter and thread height in all the units this bezel fits. My best idea so far is to make the diameter as big as the smaller of the fitting units diameter, and the thread height an average, remember we are talking about 1/10s of a milimeter here 

BTW, just updated the list


Pablo


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Pablo, regarding bezel height, thread width and other issues: the original bezel rings were designed for the McLux PD, of course. It was only serendipity that they also worked in other applications. I use one of Don's titanium bezel rings on an HDS and it works just fine, though there is a small gap. Personally, it doesn't bother me.

I am a little worried that if a compromise were made then the end result may not please anyone. If the height were changed to fit an HDS, then perhaps the change would make it too short to fit a PD and hold all the "innards" firmly in place. Perhaps it would be better to replicate the original titanium bezel ring and then let individuals make their own adjustments as needed.

This is just a thought, not even a firm opinion.


----------



## bombelman (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Sturluson said:


> I am a little worried that if a compromise were made then the end result may not please anyone. If the height were changed to fit an HDS, then perhaps the change would make it too short to fit a PD and hold all the "innards" firmly in place. Perhaps it would be better to replicate the original titanium bezel ring and then let individuals make their own adjustments as needed.
> 
> This is just a thought, not even a firm opinion.



("the change would make it too short to fit a PD and hold all the "innards" firmly in place")
He's got a point there....


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for two, please.
Jan


----------



## InFlux (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please change my reservation to only one piece, thanks.


----------



## xochi (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

*Peu,
*
Some considerations,

*1. A bezel ring designed and threaded to fit the HDS lights will fit the HDS lights perfectly, without ugly gap. It will also fit the PD perfectly, without gap, provided the threaded portion isn't too long. *Any fitmet problem caused by excess threads can be solved by sanding the bottom threads of the ring if there is an insufficient number of threads for one of the two lights to secure the lense, this can easily be solved by changing the size of the O-ring. Most likely , no modification would be required to fit the PD perfectly because the primary difference between the two isn't the length of the threaded portion but where the threaded portion begins. So, basing the design on the original ti bezel ring will result in poor fitment of the vast majority whereas changing the design based on the HDS thread start level, _should_ result in perfect fit of all of them. 

2. There are probabally 10 times more hds/Arc lights in circulation than McGizmos. 

3. To get the ring to fit properly on a HDS requires modification of the light , not the ring. 

4. PD's already have tritium options, HDS lights do not. 

5. PD's already have a bezel ring sized to fit, HDS lights do not.




Sorry I don't have any photos of the gap and the unthreaded portion that causes it. I'm deficient in photographic equipment.


----------



## xochi (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

deleted


----------



## karlthev (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I guess I haven't been bothered by the less than perfect fit of the Ti bezel on either my HDS or Arc 4+. The look is neat and might be even better if it was flush but I didn't put the bezels on primarily for looks. I screwed 'em on to safeguard the front of these lights, the most vunerable spots (in addition to the tail on the Arc onto which I have screwed a custom base of sorts which permits tailstand as well as safety.). I certainly can understand the need for decent looking lighting equipment as well however and so, I'll be more than happy to go along with whatever looks (as well as works) best for all.  


karl


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

There are a couple issues with this type of bezel ring and they have to do with designed dimensions as well as tolerance drift within specifications. The function of the bezel ring is to compress the window sufficiently against it seal. Since this ring design has an external portion which would ultimately be in confilct to passage into the head, the ring must, to function properly, seat the window prior to coming into contact with the front lip of the head. The threads need to be cut and relieved in such a manner that they do not interfer with or restrict the positioning of ring to head for proper window seating. To expect the ring to both bottom out against the head as well as seat the window properly simultaneously is requiring very exact dimensions and close tolerances, IMHO. This is no doubt possible but to then expect such a part to work in other populations or designs is even less realistic unless all parties have agreed to precise dimensions and held them.

I have no idea of Henry's opinion of these aftermarket parts ending up on his lights but if I were him and saw that the ring does in fact seat the window properly, I would be less likely to take exception than I would if I felt the ring compromised the function and seal of the light! If I see a light with this type of bezel ring and the ring has clearly bottomed out against the lip of the head, it may be a cosmetic success but I would question its functional success. My Ti rings will bottom out in their threads with a slight gap still apparent. I had designed the part with a final thread relief groove deep enough to clear the thread of the head but these parts were not cut with this detail. I have confirmed with some testing on my heads that the ring seats the window prior to running its full thread course. It has been my limited experience that my rings will seat the window on the HDS prior to thread interference as well but my experience is very limited here! If there is thread interference prior to window seating, either the groove in the ring needs to be increased in depth or the final threads in the head removed as stated above. Further, it is my understanding that some HDS lights have integral reflectors and some have separate reflectors. I believe there have been variations in reflectors as well. Has the distance from window face to lip of head remained constant in these iterations? :shrug: With a reasonable certainty, the rings I had made will fit the heads I had made. On paper, the dimensions work. Hopefully reality replicates paper. In regards to my rings and the HDS lights. :shrug: In regards to these rings offered here and the HDS, Arc, PD and Aleph's, :shrug: Time will tell!

In simple terms, I suggest that you can either target a clean and gap less mating of ring to head or allow a nominal gap to insure proper window seating. If the distance from front window face to lip of head in one light is significantly different than that of another, a universal solution will require a larger gap still. Of course you guys all know this and I am wasting my time and yours here. My bad. :green:

In the mean time, the vapor and promise of this project has no doubt cooled off the demand and sales of Ti rings that Wayne and I have invested in! :nana: 



Just sour grapes because I can't compete with a ring also sporting 3 H3 vial ports nor would I invite the issue of how to mount these on a provided basis or in support of DIY. Fortunately my limitations and short sightedness is in no way restricting to others................  

Seriously though, I'm not being very serious here! It's not wine, it's whine and if PEU pulls this universal ring off with milled slots, I can have some crow with my whine!  :wave: If you can't compete, don't! My more current designs and future designs will utilize no bezel ring at all! :green: (well in some cases if possible) Try to install some H3 vials in that!!! :nana:

I think Xochi makes some good points in terms of which design to target and the underlying subordinate relationships based on dimensions. The machine shops tooling may well provide some alternate solutions as well as unforseen limitations. 

For what it's worth, I wish PEU success on this venture as well as satisfaction for all those interested. In anticipation of success here, I have held back on reordering more Ti rings and I am really not concerned about getting _stuck_ with inventory.  There might end up a shortness in supply of the Ti rings for after market down the road but that is no real loss beyond opportunity and possible unfilled desire.


~or~

No comment.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

With regards to the gap, you can always put an o-ring (or glow-in-the-dark o-ring if you think the tritiums aren't enough  ) over it. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## lukus (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Wow! That looks awsome. Will definetely want/order one with three slots. Actually like the idea of the slot all the way through so the tritium shows both sides. That stuff is so pretty you want to look at it all at once. If you can sell them with the tritium already installed, that would be even awsomer....er more awsome. Blue or green, it's all good.

BTW, I'll be out of touch for 1 1/2 weeks, but keep me in line, it's definite on my side.


----------



## PEU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I just did some measurements:

HDS Basic 42 bezel thread height and edge to glass distance is the same:






Aleph2 head bezel thread height:





Aleph2 edge to glass distance:





So as you can see, If I make the threaded height the size of the HDS, it would fit almost perfectly in an aleph2 head, because the difference is only 0.05mm (0.002") and 0.05mm is barely noticeable to the eye believe me 

I dont have a PD or an ARC4+ so I can check on these.


Pablo


----------



## Morelite (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

The PD is .0890" (2.26mm) with the window properly seated (on mine anyway)


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Pablo, if you have one of Don't titanium bezel ring's, it (obviously) fits perfectly in the PD.

If you need a PD as a try piece, I could send you mine as a loaner...


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Even better than sending you a PD (and cheaper, and less fraught with anxiety), I would be happy to send you the stock (aluminum) bezel ring from a PD.


----------



## jeffb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would like one, please.

jeffb


----------



## TX Silver (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm in for 1.

TX


----------



## Planterz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I agree somewhat with xochi in that it would make more sense to design these rings to fit the HDS lights over the McGizmos, although if they fit both, great. The main reason I'm interested is so I can add tritium to my HDS, since my PDs already have it. But of course, adding more tritium to my PDs will be fun too. Even then, I think they should be made to PD spec, since we know it'll work with both. HDS owners can sand down the length if they wish; you can't add back the length to fit a PD.


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I think whether one agrees with Xochi depends a great deal on the light(s) one wishes to "upgrade" with a tritium bezel! 

I want one for an HDS *and* one for a PD, so the assumption that a majority of these are for HDS's, and therefore should be made to the HDS pattern, leaves me completely underwhelmed...

If that is the consensus, though, I will quietly fold my tent.


----------



## Miciobigio (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Put me down for 2 rings , thanks !


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Hi there - I hate to do this but I have to change my order to a single bezel. Time for some belt tightening. Thanks!


----------



## xochi (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Planterz said:


> I agree somewhat with xochi in that it would make more sense to design these rings to fit the HDS lights over the McGizmos, although if they fit both, great. The main reason I'm interested is so I can add tritium to my HDS, since my PDs already have it. But of course, adding more tritium to my PDs will be fun too. Even then, I think they should be made to PD spec, since we know it'll work with both. HDS owners can sand down the length if they wish; you can't add back the length to fit a PD.



I think that perhaps , due to a lack of photos, I'm not making myself too clear.
Sanding the bezel ring really isn't too big of a deal and my own view is that if the threads need to be a little bit longer to fit the PD's properly, that's what should be done. Unless of course if issues of stepping into Don's domain become a concern. Unfortunately, that really isn't the main issue that causes the large gap in the HDS when using Don's Ti bezel ring. 

Pablo's design, may already eliminate the cause of the problem, I don't know, but if you will allow me to walk through a description of Don's ti ring, I think I can clarify the area of concern. 

1. When mounted on a light, the frontmost portion of the Ti bezel ring is the crenelations. The crenelations are made in a portion of the bezel with a uniform outer diameter. This portion consists of the frontmost 3mm or so of the ring. 

*2. The next area below the frontmost 3mm is an unthreaded stepdown of uniform diameter of approximately 1 mm. Unless I am mistaken this portion is the primary cause of the gap (once a small portion of the threads are sanded) on hds lights. This portion prevents the bezel from fully seating because it has too great of a diameter and conflicts with the topmost threads of the HDS. If this area is threaded on the SS version, all that would be required to fit the HDS is some simple sanding of the excess threads and the bezel should fit just fine without gap. Then again, as Don alluded when he declined to comment, this area may be present on account of a limitation of the tooling. 

3. The next portion of the Ti Bezel is the threaded section which is for the most part self explanatory. As it stands now, the threads are a bit too long for the HDS but sanding is no big deal. I personally think that the best plan would be to make the length of the threads to fit the PD's properly (but then again, seeing as how this design originated from someone already busy at work making ti bezel rings for that market, this might be the equivalent of walking into a strangers house and helping oneself to the contents of the fridge) . I just hoped to make a suggestion that would allow the ring to be sanded a little to provide a gapless fit without altering the HDS light. 

*My concern has only been to point out an area of refinement that, unless I am very much mistaken *would only improve fit in a majority of lights and not harm fit in any light.* I've never suggested to reduce the threaded portion so as to comprimise fit, those who have interpreted my suggestions as such have done so likely due to the difficulty of clearly describing the ti bezel.






*

*


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Xochi, there was no insinuation intended or made. If I want to make a point, I'll make it. If I think you're wrong, I'll say so. I didn't think nor did I say that you were wrong. What I was saying - and I thought this was pretty clear - was that a person's perspective on this issue depends on the lights one wants to upgrade with this proposed bezel. That's it.

Your logic in this last post was pretty good, and your details even better.


----------



## Sturluson (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

deleted while my blood pressure retreats to a more normal level...


----------



## xochi (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Sorry, Sturl, I'd hoped to convey a tongue-in-cheek character with the post. I didn't want to stir up anything. Clearly there was a little jab intended but only a halfhearted one, my mock offense just wasn't obvious enough. 

Again, apologies and the offending diction, deleted.


----------



## PEU (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Guys, I just returned from the machine shop to explain the part to be machined in detail, they were intrigued by the blueprints 

We spent the most time on this very issue, and many solutions arose. I have one of Don's bezels on my way so I will know first hand what he explained in words.

They promised :green: the quote before this week end, and I told them I will visit them again to define everything as soon as I get the bezel.

I will keep you posted as soon I have more news.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Let me explain what the problem is, first look at this drawing:






that gap that Don mentions is the clearance needed by the tool to enter and make the threads.

There are a lot of choices in tools and that was what we had been discusing today with the shop machinist & the shop owner, I will have more news in the following days.


Pablo


----------



## Bogus1 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm interested in 3 bezels. thanks


----------



## Dark Vapor (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would be interested in 1 bezel with 3 slots for tritium vials.


----------



## nuggett (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

1 for me!


----------



## PEU (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Received the quote from the CNC shop, the price is set in stone at $25+$6 shipping worlwide for up to 5 rings.

The bezel that was sent to me is waiting to be picked in customs, I will go there on monday if time allows.

When the bezel in hand I will do some tests and then go again to the CNC shop to fine tune the details, so if everything goes smooth I will start collecting payments in a new thread late next week.

CNC Shop gave me a leadtime of about 20-30 days to put the work in the machine, they should start by end of July. 

More news next week, BTW I just updated the list.


Pablo


----------



## Norm (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> Let me explain what the problem is, first look at this drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me start by saying I know nothing about this subject and haven't read all posts in this thread.
Would it be posible to have a SS washer made to take up the gap where there is no thread.


----------



## Norm (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Just had another thought; is it possible to undercut to the depth of the thread just under the bezel the milimetre or so where the thread tool can't reach?


----------



## clipse (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm interested but, I won't have any more money till the end of July. Buying two lights have done me in this month already.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Wow. If you can make these fit a Surefire 6P/9P, I'll be in for one.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please update my quantity to *6* please.  

-DF


----------



## PEU (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



Norm said:


> Let me start by saying I know nothing about this subject and haven't read all posts in this thread.
> Would it be posible to have a SS washer made to take up the gap where there is no thread.



I ordered some glow orings from green led to test them with the Ti bezel. BTW I hope to get the bezel tomorrow afternoon.



> Wow. If you can make these fit a Surefire 6P/9P, I'll be in for one.


For the time being, I will focus on this only model, time will tell if I do other sizes.


Pablo


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Thanks for the great feedback. Now we are getting closer I'd like to add another one to my order making it a total of two.

Thanks, your doing a great job here.


----------



## Roboholic (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would like to get 2

Thanks Peu.

BTW I just got the replacemet wood for my NEOCA. Sweet

Robo


----------



## tdurand (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'll take (1) bezel please.
Thanks
T


----------



## lightningbug (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'd be interested in at least a couple with tritium slots or thru holes. Probably want 3.....hmmmmm......can't make up my mind yet.


----------



## tradderran (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would like one thanks no holes


----------



## carpdiem (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Unfortunately, new circumstances require that I withdraw from this.


----------



## PEU (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I received the Titanium bezel today, please look at these photos:









and then take a look on this image I posted days ago:






The distance between the body and bezel in the HDS is: 0.77mm (0.03inches) and the distance for the aleph2 head is 0.88mm (0.034inches)

Now from the CAD image you can see why this gap is there, is no defect in the bezel or in the flashlights, its the fact that both of these heads weren't designed to accept a bezel the same way the McLux PD is. 

I didnt see a PD in person but I bet a dollar that the last couple of milimeters at the light end of the unit are not threaded to compensate for the imposibility of making threads in the bezel.

So were this technical mumbo jumbo leaves us, as Norm cleverly observated in his last posts, instead of making threads there I can machine with a straight tool to remove some material so the threads at the light end of the flashlight see an empty space when they are reaching the top threaded part of the bezel.

BUT, there is always a BUT in these long posts  The problem may appear in the quantity of threads that are available to engage the bezel into the flashlights. Since the bezel was loaned I will need to machine a test bezel to make tests and know for sure if this is a good solution, or a solution that sounded too good to be true 

I have in my pocket a digital caliper, the bezel, an HDS, an Aleph2 head and new blueprints, tomorrow I will go to the CNC shop and discuss with them our options.

I keep you posted.

On the issue of prepayments, I changed my mind and I will take no prepayments, so far we are closer to 200 than to 150, so I will make 200 units and sell them when I see that the bezels are OK. Of course the interest list will take precedence over new orders, so keep posting here your interest maybe I need to make more than 200 


Pablo


----------



## russtang (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I would like one please.


----------



## underdust (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> I ordered some glow orings from green led to test them with the Ti bezel. BTW I hope to get the bezel tomorrow afternoon.


Sorry if this is a little off-topic. 

If anyone is interested, I'm using one of greenLED's "*0g (7.9mm)*" GID O-rings to fill the gap between the Ti bezel and the body of my HDS. It takes a bit of effort to stretch it to fit the light, but once you get it on there it's a very nice fit. It looks and works pretty good too.








I also tried the next size up (7/16" (11mm)), and while it is much easier to stretch over the light, it felt a little loose to me, like it might come off when sliding the light into or out of a pocket. Just my opinion. You can always try one of his sample packs and check out both sizes, if you're interested.


----------



## mikl (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I'm sorry but conditions exist that force me to withdraw my request (for one ring).

regards,
mikl


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> I didnt see a PD in person but I bet a dollar that the last couple of milimeters at the light end of the unit are not threaded to compensate for the imposibility of making threads in the bezel.



Here is a couple of pics of the Titanium bezel on my PD:













I hope all that comes out clearly enough for people to see that there is a small gap on the PD as well and the following image clearly shows (well it does to me) the threads all the way to the end of the head.





Please ignore all the dust on my PD as it is my EDC and has been in my pocket all day. 

Hope that helps.

PS: I still want to update my interest to two rings in total.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



DFiorentino said:


> Please update my quantity to *6* please.




-DF


----------



## PEU (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

updated the list :nana:


Pablo


----------



## Rudi (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

PEU said: "_The distance between the body and bezel in the HDS is: 0.77mm (0.03inches) and the distance for the aleph2 head is 0.88mm (0.034inches)"_

On my PDs the distance is 0.66mm (0.026").


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



PEU said:


> updated the list



Please update me to 2.

Thanks


----------



## sato (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Please increase my count to 1 more bezel making a total of 2.


----------



## carpdiem (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

Actually, things are looking quite up for me. I'm back in on this order. One bezel please.


----------



## bennytheblade (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

1 SS cren. bezel w/ Trit slots.


----------



## PEU (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*

I went to the CNC shop to work some details on the bezels, here are some photos of the prototypes:











So far so good , next step the crenelated part, and yes that's Stainless Steel

More updates as they develop


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Forgot to add, I will accept interest orders for the bezel without the TRITIUM holes, price is the same, please let me know as soon as possible. 

Thanks


Pablo


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I'm in for 1 bezel without tritium holes.


----------



## clipse (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I'm in for one without the tritium holes. 

clipse


----------



## leukos (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Looks good, Pablo! Are you able to tell how much light comes through the tritium tube when the light it on, is it an annoying amount?


----------



## Maximum (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

One SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes, please.
Thanks


----------



## cqbdude (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Ill take 4 SS crenelated bezel with 3 TRITIUM holes, please.


Thanks,

Raul


----------



## PEU (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Today I received the glow in the dark orings from greenled, I will take some photos and see how they look/fit in the gap between the bezel and the flashlights. More updates tomorrow






I just updated the list, now the ones that posted interest in no holes are marked in green


Pablo


----------



## Catman10 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Can you please change my order to one bezel, please.
Thanks,
Brice


----------



## marcdilnutt (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Sorry but i am going to have to pull out of this for financial reasons, just dropped a lot of money on a laser and some aleph bits. Sorry again,
marc


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Put me on the list for *TWO* SS crenulated bezels *WITH tritium* *holes*.


Thanks!

WP


----------



## carpdiem (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

That prototype is looking really good!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



underdust said:


> I'm using one of greenLED's "*0g (7.9mm)*" GID O-rings to fill the gap between the Ti bezel and the body of my HDS. It takes a bit of effort to stretch it to fit the light, but once you get it on there it's a very nice fit. It looks and works pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that pic, underdust. 

I also prefer to use tighter glo-rings on lights. What I like about underdust's particular application is that the glo-rings gets thinner as they stretch and they won't protrude as much off the sides of that gap. That glo-ring "ain't going nowhere".

:thinking: I wonder how a 3/8" (9.53mm) glo-ring would fit? I don't want to highjack PEU's thread, but I could get some depending on interest and fit.


----------



## NoFair (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

PEU: can you put me down for one and not 2 bezels. 

Buying another light for the second one would be way to expensive at the moment


----------



## PEU (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

No problems Greenled, I just did what you suggested (I can't see underdog picture), stretched an oring to fill the gap, killed a small one, but then found the right stretchable size (7/16" / 11mm):






If you guys like how it looks I can ask greenled for a volume purchase and send them along the bezels, he sells them here.

I hope to show crenelated bezels prototypes tomorrow or friday


Pablo


----------



## carpdiem (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

How much extra would the glow rings be?


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Peu,

The bezel looks great with the tritium.
I can't wait to get my hands on one. Any
idea of how much longer??

Thanks!

Ray


----------



## easilyled (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

If there is an extra option of receiving these with 3 green tritiums already
installed into slots (rather than holes all the way through), I'd definitely be
in for 2.

Is this option available and what would the cost be per ring?


----------



## Lips (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

These should look great on the new TI PD


----------



## PEU (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

easilyled: I will send only the bezels, tritium sales is managed by Gregw.

The bezels are being prototyped as I write this, I wont start the production until Im fully satisfied with the result, also thats why I dont take prepayments, to ease the load off my back on some delays from the CNC shop  

They will be ready sooner than you think, unless you were thinking yesterday 


Pablo


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Please remove me from the interest list , very sorry but i have to quit on these .


----------



## vujk (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I'm in for one ring with trit slots.


----------



## InFlux (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Sorry, but do to finances, I need to drop outa this one... 

These are going to look fantastic, but I can't afford the bling bling...


----------



## gregw (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Today (16 July 2006) is the *Last Day for Payment* for the *Tritium Group Buy*. If you want some tritiums for your SS crenelated bezel, this is the last chance for you to buy some.


----------



## PEU (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I just updated the interest list:







Pablo


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Hi Pablo,

remember, 1 bezel with full hole, and 1 with placeholder.

Thanks.


----------



## luminata (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I would like 1 with the tritum holes like in the pic and tritium installed if that is available.


jeff


----------



## PEU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*



flex76italy said:


> Hi Pablo,
> 
> remember, 1 bezel with full hole, and 1 with placeholder.
> 
> Thanks.



FLEX: The only variation to this design:





will be no holes at all, I plan to make no other variation.

Pablo


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*



PEU said:


> FLEX: The only variation to this design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok Pablo, still in for 2.


----------



## clipse (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Are the ones with the Tritium holes with or without the tritium installed?

clipse


----------



## PEU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Clipse: I will only sell the bezels, the tritium sales are managed independly by Gregw, thus to answer your question, the bezels will go out without the tritiums installed.


Pablo


----------



## cqbdude (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

How easy is it to install the tritiums???

If I have to install them...I will have bezels with 3 rectangular holes in them on my Mclux PDs . and shiny radioactive tubes loose in my pocket....


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*



cqbdude said:


> How easy is it to install the tritiums???
> 
> If I have to install them...I will have bezels with 3 rectangular holes in them on my Mclux PDs . and shiny radioactive tubes loose in my pocket....


There were a couple of earlier posts from folks describing how they would do it:

Xochi in post #74, and GreenLED in post #92.

This is all I was going to do, get a tube set of 5 minute clear epoxy (one of those adhesives that come in two tubes) some tape and seal the inside, put in a drop of mixed epoxy, drop in the trit then fill over the trit wit more epoxy and wait until it had set, then move onto the next hole.

EDIT: Of course before I started to prepare any adhesive I would test the fit of the trits and make any adjustments to the bezel with something like a Dremel, clean up any adjustments and be ready to proceed in a clean area with good lighting (cause I'm blind as a bat without good lighting)


----------



## PEU (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Sorry for the lack of updates, more info for sure next week, stay tuned 


Pablo


----------



## NoFair (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I'm going to have to put my order on hold. John at Lighthound managed to find something for me so I'm out of frivolous cash for a while...

Sorry PEU. 

Sverre


----------



## AuroraLite (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Hi, Pablo.

Could you please kindly correct my order for two trit holed bezel ring from 4 back to 2 orders? It was a mistake since I was trying to confirm my order of 2 in my second post, and it must have been mistaken as a seperate order.

Thank you!


----------



## reptiles (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Interested in 1 as well. 

=MM


----------



## PEU (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Yesterday I received some tools needed to make the bezels:







What you see there are 25x 1/16" and 3x 5/8" carbide endmills. As you can figure out I'm obsessed about lacking of proper tools due to breaking during machining time 

If possible I will go to the CNC shop tomorrow since they should start this week, we were waiting for the endmils to arrive to do a mini test run and verify everything.


BTW, I Just updated/corrected the list.


Pablo


----------



## gregw (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Hi Pablo,

Please change my quantity from 1 to 2. Glad to see this progressing nicely. :goodjob:


----------



## Led_Blind (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

Add me in for 2 with trit holes please


----------



## PEU (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

The CNC shop told me that they finished the mini test run, I can't wait for tomorrow to go there.

More updates soon! Im happy 


Pablo


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

iv got a few presents for you!!!! 4 in the .25 inch range and 1 in the .125 range only 1 ball nose though:thumbsdow i dont normaly use end mills of this small size


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*

I'm in for one with the tritium slots and installed if it will fit my HDS U60GT! Please mail me when ready and how I post payment? Shipping to 47905 Thanks,
Michael


----------



## PEU (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (1st proto photos posted)*



TENMMIKE said:


> iv got a few presents for you!!!! 4 in the .25 inch range and 1 in the .125 range only 1 ball nose though:thumbsdow i dont normaly use end mills of this small size



  :thanks:


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Jul 27, 2006)

*First tritium bezels prototypes finished!!!*

First prototypes finished











*As you can see these are not yet deburred, of course final units will be smooth to the hand*

Some small adjustments needed but production should start soon.

I'm happy 


Pablo


----------



## Lips (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Man those look nice. :naughty: 


Can you get a night shot with the tritium showing front view and through at the same time. If you get a chance...


----------



## clipse (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Awesome, I can't wait. 

clipse


----------



## Fruitjacknix (Jul 27, 2006)

*Mail me I'm in for one....*

Let me know when to pay and where! Good Things, Michael


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



xochi said:


> Leukos, I think the problem is that the threads on the bezel ring don't go high enough.
> 
> Also, AFAIK, the bezel doesn't come with trits.
> 
> Peu, would you put me down for one?



For those who missed out on the trits with gregw, don't worry
I've ordered a bunch to stock my store so you can purchase later


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Interest in stainless steel crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes?*



4sevens said:


> I've ordered a bunch to stock my store so you can purchase later


Either that or 4sevens will have the best decorated Christmas tree that CPF has ever seen. :santa:


----------



## Norm (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: First tritium bezels prototypes finished!!!*

Hi Pablo I did PM you about being added to the list for one bezel a bit over a week ago but I am not on the list, so if I am not in the system somwhere could you please put me down for one bezel.

Thanks Norm


----------



## robstarr-lite (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

nice, please put me down for 1.

rob


----------



## PEU (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Will update the list later guys, don't worry.

Today I left some of the finished test bezels in a deburring shop, they will have the samples ready tomorrow or monday. 

The deburring is made by small beads in a vibrating machine, very interesting, never saw one of these machines working. After the deburr, they put the bezels again but with porcelain beads, this restores the shine to the pieces.


More updates as they develop


Pablo


----------



## revv11 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Thanks for the updates, Pablo. It makes it fun to follow along with the progress of the project.


----------



## bennytheblade (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

I would like to change to a total of 2 trit bezels instead of one.
Thanks, this is a cool project.


----------



## derfyled (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Hello !

I'm new here and I just missed the group buy for bezel.

Can someone sell me one with tritium installed when they will be available?:bow:

Thank's !

--------hds u60 xr #2108


----------



## carpdiem (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

derfyled - as far as I'm aware, you haven't actually missed the buy yet. Right now the bezels are still in the prototyping stage and haven't actually entered production.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*



derfyled said:


> Can someone sell me one with tritium installed when they will be available?:bow:


Hey derfyled,

As *carpdiem *(fish of the day?  ) pointed out that this is not a group buy and *PEU *will be selling these firstly to the interest list then to others when available.

Tritiums to fit were being organised as part of a group buy by *GregW *and while that GB has closed, *4sevens *ordered a batch for stock in the fenix-store.com and should be able to supply.

Complex isn't it


----------



## derfyled (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Great !

Thank you for the info!


----------



## PEU (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

list updated:







more photos tomorrow, I should have the deburred bezels ready.


Pablo


----------



## Kiu (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Hi Pablo, I will take One with tritium holes. Thank you! The prototype looks great.


----------



## PEU (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

I just returned from the deburrer shop:






These were polished with porcelain beads for a different lenght of time, bottom one was 2 hours, mid 3 and top 4 hours.

Before the deburr process, you cannot fully turn and adjust the bezels with your bare hands because of the sharp edges, now they are smooth as silk. 

*Of course you guys will receive the 4 hours ones* 

Now I need to wait for the CNC shop to put the whole batch on the lathe, this should happen this week


*Special note to Kiu*: I want to post a public thanks to you, because you inspired me to learn solidworks/cad drawing after I saw what you had done in autodesk inventor long time ago the drawings are no longer there, but they were very nice!

Will update the list later.


Pablo


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Wow! Sharp looking bezels there Pablo, when do you want us to send PP?


----------



## PEU (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

When they are ready to ship PSM 


Pablo


----------



## Walt175 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Need a beta tester? :naughty:


----------



## Radio (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*



PEU said:


> When they are ready to ship PSM
> 
> 
> Pablo


 
I have a funny feeling that will not be too much longer 


:buddies:


----------



## PEU (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

you are right Radio, but as I wrote many times, I don't want to have the pressure of having the funds and not shipping, even now that production is only days away.

I just talked to the CNC shop and they told me production will start next week, so in light of this I will be leaving tomorrow for a small (and needed) break, till friday night.

More news as they develop.


Pablo


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Hi Pablo. What kind of steel did you end up selecting for the run, and are you able to tell us how much they weigh? Thanks!


----------



## PEU (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

My first choice was 303 because its easy to machine, but is unobtanium here, then 304 and then 316, the prototypes were made on 316, and the run it depends on what the shop has available, but almost for sure 304 or 316.

Regarding weight, I don't have a digital scale precise enough (error is 5 grams) so I can give you the solidworks estimate, which is 5.5gr (0.19oz)


Pablo


----------



## hord (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

The 4hr polished prototypes are looking amazing!! Great work!

Can I increase my order by 1 (so 3 total now)? I am getting really excited about theses beasties!!

Cheers

Harvey


----------



## carpdiem (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*



OldGreyGuy said:


> As *carpdiem *(fish of the day?  ) pointed out that this is not a group buy and *PEU *will be selling these firstly to the interest list then to others when available.




Long story, but that's basically correct.


----------



## dixemon (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Im in for 1 defintely maybey 2


----------



## PEU (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Im back from my mini holidays, can't wait to go monday to the CNC shop, have a nice weekend


Pablo


----------



## G1K (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

I'm in for 1 with the trit holes.

Ryan


----------



## Reima (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*


----------



## lukus (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Those are beautiful! I'm still in for one.


BTW, a whole tub of pieces being deburred debur a little faster than just a few. Don't debur off the threads.


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

I'm in for 1 with trit holes.


----------



## PEU (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Guys & Gals?, sorry for the lack of updates but I been waiting for the CNC shop the whole week and no news, so I just called them, they promised under oath :green: that they will start early next week.

More news as they develop. Thanks


Pablo


----------



## bombelman (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Any new pics with the deburred bezels on the lights ??
C'mon, make us drool !!   

Cheers !!!


----------



## dirkp (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

if possible i'm in with 3 bezel's with tritium holes and tritium inside

when i must buy the tri by myself , i will also take 3 bezel with tri holes


----------



## xochi (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!! 

When will the DAMASCUS version be released?


----------



## photorob (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Any word


----------



## PEU (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

I was especting on going today to the shop, but I will go tomorrow. Don't worry guys, in this thread no news is good news. I don't like to hype, well maybe a little  but not to the point of bumping th thread every couple of hours.







List Updated


Pablo


----------



## Destroid Monster (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (finished protos!!!)*

Not sure if its too late, but I'm in for two(2) of the bezel rings with full holes


----------



## PEU (Aug 16, 2006)

*Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

Production Started
:buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: 


I just returned from the CNC Shop, spent the whole morning and half afternoon there, here is a picture that shows the first stage of the bezel process (lathe work), then it goes to the mill for the holes and crown. 






And a small video that shows the threads being made: DivX 530K

If you look the 1st proto and the production part you will notice that the chamfering is shorter in the production unit than the proto, this was done to avoid the beamshape to be hexagonal, now is perfectly round. Production will take all this week and probably a couple of days of the next. 

I will keep you guys posted, in the meantime I will start preparing the sales thread in Custom B/S/T, it should be posted before sunday I guess.

More updates as they develop.


Pablo


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

So, exactly how many of these are being made?
Great work, by the way!!! :thumbsup:

Next project: 27mm SS Bezels.....


----------



## PEU (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> So, exactly how many of these are being made?
> Great work, by the way!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Next project: 27mm SS Bezels.....



200 units, when I post the sales thread I will send a PM to every person in the list and give them a window of one week, then the ones in the wait list (I will create one if needed) will gain access.

Regarding the 27mm ones, I just posted in that thread too.


Pablo


----------



## derfyled (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

PEU,

Fantastic job ! :goodjob:


----------



## Reima (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

Looking good!
Can you increase mine to 3 bezels with tritium holes.
RC


----------



## PEU (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

List updated:







Pablo


----------



## photorob (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

I'll take one


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

Seeing as I'm a clumsy paws I will be getting mine from 4sevens with tritiums already installed...that being said, PEU, you rock!





Thanks for making these available. 


CFU


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

If it's not too late you can put me on the list for 2.

MM


----------



## PEU (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

I just updated the list, we reached 200 units, so as promised I started the waiting list. 

The sales thread will be posted very soon, my estimate is between today and tomorrow and will allow all the people in the interest list to pay for their orders within one week, after that, people in the waiting list will start taking their places, the places off the interest list will be selected in a random fashion using a program for fairness sake.

I will send a Private Message to all the people in the list the second after I post the thread in Custom B/S/T, don't worry.

*Please check that your name is spelled correctly in the list, because that is the name I will use to send you the PM.*

Thanks!


Pablo


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

I'll take a spot on the wait list. With or without tritium holes is fine.


----------



## PEU (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes? (PRODUCTION STARTED!!)*

I just returned from the CNC shop:

Parts as they come from the CNC lathe






Two photos of the 4th Axis holding the fixture that holds the bezel to be machined









Parts being inspected in the machinist table





The stars of the show 









These are the first two finished units off the CNC mill

Its difficult to take quick photos of shinny items... I promise better ones tomorrow.

They said production should end around next tuesday, after that the parts mut be deburred and repolished, so hopefully they will be finished by next week friday.


Pablo


----------



## lukus (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool photos! Was wondering how they held those little buggers whilst machining.


----------



## PEU (Aug 18, 2006)

SALES THREAD
POSTED
--==>> HERE <<==--​

Pablo


----------



## Connor (Aug 23, 2006)

Peu,

how much "side spill" do those crenelated bezels take away from the HDS beam, if any?

-Connor


----------



## PEU (Aug 23, 2006)

My HDS is in the CNC shop for bezel quality measurement purposes, I will be able to give you a measured answer next week when the run is finished and the flashlight is back with me again. Thanks!


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Aug 26, 2006)

*UPDATE:* Production finished














Units will ship on monday (8/28/06) 


Pablo


----------



## Norm (Aug 26, 2006)

:goodjob: Pablo, I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 27, 2006)

Those look really great Pablo! :goodjob: Now all I need is to buy a light to fit it onto.


----------



## PB92 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi people, new guy here. Interested in what lights the bezel will fit? Thanks!


----------



## Reima (Aug 28, 2006)

Read the first post, the lights are listed after the production photos.
RC


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 28, 2006)

HEy Pablo.. I didn't see mine ???  
I saw only crenelated bezel with holes


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2006)

look in the BST thread you will see yours sitting in stones 

its going to be shipping day today!!!


Pablo


----------



## PB92 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Reima. Newbie just getting into lights, I don't know what those names mean or what the lights are. Which one is the best?


----------



## Reima (Aug 28, 2006)

PB92 said:


> I don't know what those names mean or what the lights are. Which one is the best?



What a can of worms you are opening with that question.
I have only used the HDS EDC so I can't compare it to the other lights.
Here is the HDS website: http://www.hdssystems.com/index.html
You can also check the HDS forum for more info and photos: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=63


You can check out the McLux PD here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85527

Here is where you can get the Aleph parts: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=48_56_58
You can search the McGizmo forum for more info on the Aleph: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=51

The Arc 4 is no longer being made.
RC


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 28, 2006)

For those worried about Epoxy and what to use, I asked the question here with some good input.....


----------



## PB92 (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL Reima! Thanks bro, I figured that was a loaded question. I have the Inova T3 85 Lum/Streamlight Scorpion LED 42 lum 3.2w. T3 is nice, but I want more light in same size package. I'll check the sights out, TY!!


----------



## PB92 (Aug 30, 2006)

Reima, checked the links out. Interesting. I would like to get something in the 100 Lumen range or more maybe the size of the T3. Tritium inserts would be nice. Been surfing around CPF and am getting kinda punchdrunk with all the options/lights. Most cool lights w/mods for EDC only seem to be in the 60 Lumen range. Been using the Inova T3 (which got me started into lights) and now I need more (a fix if you will). Thank you!!
PB92


----------



## PEU (Aug 30, 2006)

PB92 said:


> Reima, checked the links out. Interesting. I would like to get something in the 100 Lumen range or more maybe the size of the T3. Tritium inserts would be nice. Been surfing around CPF and am getting kinda punchdrunk with all the options/lights. Most cool lights w/mods for EDC only seem to be in the 60 Lumen range. Been using the Inova T3 (which got me started into lights) and now I need more (a fix if you will). Thank you!!
> PB92



Hi, I think you should continue your conversation with reima via private message, I see you are new to the forums, this functionality is available at the top right corner of the forums page, a link called private messages is what you looking for 


Pablo


----------



## PB92 (Aug 30, 2006)

OK, thanks PEU!


----------



## cgpeanut (Sep 2, 2006)

*I'd like to get 1 crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Aleph1 Head for $25+6 (with trinium) = $31.00*


----------



## PEU (Sep 2, 2006)

cgpeanut, post in the other thread, this one was for the hds/aleph2 & others 


Pablo


----------



## Morelite (Sep 5, 2006)

Good news, My bezel rings and the tritium vials showed up on the same day, almost as if it was planned that way. 

PEU, these look and fit great, :goodjob: 
I'll post a pic soon, I'm glueing the vials in right now.


----------



## Morelite (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok, here there are installed.


----------



## cqbdude (Sep 5, 2006)

Sweet.....:rock: 

Nice Job!

What did you use to epoxy the tritiums?
And what kind of tape did you use for the back?
And can you please take a picture of it in the dark....:candle: 

Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## Morelite (Sep 5, 2006)

cqbdude said:


> Sweet.....:rock:
> 
> Nice Job!
> 
> ...


 
I used Devcon 5 minute cyrstal clear 2 part epoxy, it stays clear over time, unlike some other epoxies. 
I used regular 3M Scotch tape on the inside, but it wasn't really needed. I placed the vial in the slot first then covered it with the epoxy. Do each vial separately and allow to setup before doing the next one, then fill in the back side of them in the same manner. 

Here is shot in the dark. Sorry, but I'm not the best at night shots.


----------



## leukos (Sep 6, 2006)

PEU, my bezel arrived safely yesterday. Many thanks!


----------



## bombelman (Sep 6, 2006)

Peu, my bezel arrived today ! Great work !
Thanks also for the painting 

Cheers !!

EDIT:
Side-by-side comparison: Ti-Bezel / Peu SS-bezel
(should I try sanding the SS-bezel down ?)


----------



## PEU (Sep 6, 2006)

As promised, here is the tutorial on how to put the tritiums vials in the bezel:








Pablo


----------



## PEU (Sep 6, 2006)

Bombelman, it should fit better, at least the same way as the titanium bezel. Did you tried swaping the bezels? Maybe one unit has a thicker glass than the other or something like that.


Pablo


----------



## derfyled (Sep 6, 2006)

Received mine today, wow ! Really really nice job ! Thank's again Peu !


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 6, 2006)

PEU said:


> Bombelman, it should fit better, at least the same way as the titanium bezel. Did you tried swaping the bezels? Maybe one unit has a thicker glass than the other or something like that.
> 
> 
> Pablo



I have the same issue as Bombelman. I have 8 Ti bezels and they end up with an average gap of .63mm while the trit bezels avaerage around .92mm. My Ti bezels have a thread height around 2.70mm and the trit bezels around 2.95mm. :shrug: Nothing a little elbow grease and sanding can't take care of though. Or maybe a thinner oring behind the lens. Don't get me wrong, these bezels are top notch in quality and finish. I'm not planning on parting with mine...ever! :goodjob:

Thanks Pablo!

-DF


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Sep 6, 2006)

The gap exists on my HDS EDC as well. However, the gap length actually matches other gaps already on the light (between battery tube and light body, etc), so I think it looks sharp. My $.02

Picture posted on the other thread, but I guess I'll put it here again for your convenience.






ETA: Almost forgot, thanks for the beautiful bezel, Pablo.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine arrived today. Nice job!


----------



## cqbdude (Sep 7, 2006)

I got my bezels yesterday....

Thank You Pablo for undertaking this task and doing an excellent Job..
Im very happy with the 4 that I received. I kinda wished I ordered more..
Also Thank You Gregw for making the Tritiums available..
I got really inpatient and put mine together in a hurry. Plus I didnt have any of the norland 61 stuff..
Anyways here are some pics..


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!! That looks great!!! Exactly what I was hoping for!
Now my HDSU60XRGT will finally have badly-needed tritium locators on it!

WP


----------



## cqbdude (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks...Im happy I was able to get the right effect...
Now get some pics of the HDS and maybe Ill finally buy a HDS...lol


----------



## derfyled (Sep 7, 2006)

:laughing: *My precious !!!





*


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 7, 2006)

derfyled said:


> :laughing: *My precious !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!!

I just installed 100 tritiums in about 35 of these beauties!!


----------



## Radio (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey SEVENS!!!! We need a group pic of THAT!!!!!!


:buddies:


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 7, 2006)

Radio said:


> Hey SEVENS!!!! We need a group pic of THAT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :buddies:



Too late buddy. They're all packed and will go in the mail tommorrow


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 8, 2006)

Hola Pablo,

I hate picture when I am on 56 Kbps 

Just to inform you that I received my two crenelated bezel.. I will post picture later when I'll return home


----------



## Norm (Sep 10, 2006)

Pablo received last friday great fit and finish. I have a small glow ring stetched very tightly to fill the gap it looks great.
Thanks for the postcard. Just can't wait for the pineapple now.
Norm


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 11, 2006)

Pablo, my Chrome PD looks sweet with your bezel and Gregw't trit's!!! No matter how you set this puppy down at night, you can find it....


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 11, 2006)

Also note that because of the inner slot, when your light is on, you can see
the slots lit up! Very nice! I just installed one on my modded Arc4+


----------



## Sigman (Sep 11, 2006)

The boat landed in Alaska finally! Beautiful finish!! - Thanks again!!!


----------



## lukus (Sep 12, 2006)

Got the card telling me my bezel is at the post office for pickup today. Whew, was starting to get worried. Been kinda bummed since some clips ripped out of an envelope while going through the mail sorters last week. Was thinking I might get a two-fer. Haven't even wanted to use my U60XR the last few days because I was sure I'd drop it on the bezel and bend it before I even get the new one on. My glue and trits are ready, I'm psyched now!


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 12, 2006)

I need to be a little more careful with the epoxy, but overall...

-DF


----------



## Planterz (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got mine today. Beautiful finish on them. Best of all, when installed on my Aleph 19 UV, the trits glow nice and bright.

Thanks PEU!


----------



## Dark Vapor (Sep 12, 2006)

P, just letting you know I received the bezel and card. It looks good and I can't wait to put the trits in. Thanks again.


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks PEU!:goodjob:


----------



## flashlight (Sep 14, 2006)

Still no sign of mine.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Sep 15, 2006)

Got mine last week,put the trits in last night with 30 min epoxy, FANTASTIC!


----------



## malcontent (Sep 15, 2006)

My bezel arrived just fine. Very nice work!
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Lips (Sep 15, 2006)

.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Sep 16, 2006)

that looks great , looks like i should have ordered the red as well, as the green and blue


----------



## TENMMIKE (Sep 16, 2006)

mine just came in today , so they will get there, have faith


flashlight said:


> Still no sign of mine.


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 17, 2006)

I am now at home, so I can post pictures of my beloved Arc4+ with PAblo's crenelated Bezels, without holes 

Don't ask for the tailcap, it's one of a kind made by Nekomane for me (Thank you again man !!! :wave: )











Very nice work Pablo as usual !!! Thank you


----------



## flashlight (Sep 18, 2006)

TENMMIKE said:


> mine just came in today , so they will get there, have faith



You were right! It took 20 days but it finally got here & it's just great! Thanks Pablo! :goodjob: 

Now got to wait for the Titanium & Ti 27mm versions.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 18, 2006)

I got mine, great job Pablo. I put mine onto my Ti McLux III (non-PD), it came without a trit and now it has three.  Great work with the trit slots, that smaller inner slot just works out fine.

Cliff


----------



## Destroid Monster (Sep 18, 2006)

Got mine today....great stuff


----------



## goldserve (Sep 18, 2006)

How does one install the trits using the Norland 61 stuff when there is a hole on both sides?


----------



## flashlight (Sep 19, 2006)

goldserve said:


> How does one install the trits using the Norland 61 stuff when there is a hole on both sides?



I believe those who have done it used 3M Scotchtape (the matte type) to cover the back of the hole.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 28, 2006)

By the way, what gauge needles are you guys using to apply the Norland 61?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 28, 2006)

flashlight said:


> By the way, what gauge needles are you guys using to apply the Norland 61?


27,22


----------



## flashlight (Sep 28, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 27,22


 
:thanks:


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 28, 2006)

flashlight said:


> By the way, what gauge needles are you guys using to apply the Norland 61?


I used the Norland applicator tip to install mine - no problem.

Cliff


----------



## flashlight (Sep 29, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> I used the Norland applicator tip to install mine - no problem.
> 
> Cliff



Thanks.


----------



## mikemcnair (Aug 29, 2011)

i would kill for a tritium bezel on my lights, what type of lights do they fit and are they still available? ( i dont have the time to read all eleventeen pages) 

let me know, i'm IN!!!!


----------



## Norm (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you notice the last post before yours was five years ago  
Norm


----------



## hawaiianbob (Dec 27, 2014)

Old post but Good info here. Thanks y'all. New guy here trying to figure out trits. It's taken over an hour of surfing.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2014)

hawaiianbob said:


> *New guy here* trying to figure out trits. It's taken over an hour of surfing.


New guy..... from 2010.....


----------

